# JD400 Fuel pump



## BD400JD (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,
Ok guys has any one repaired a fuel pump for a John Deere 400?
It is a facet purolater 12 volt.
It normally is loud enough you can hear it when you turn the key on.
Now it only clicks once.
Is it possible to repair one?
Thanks In Advance
Brett


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You can test it.
Just disconnect the fuel line at the carb,and connect it o the gauge. It should read 4-7psi. If not,replace the pump.

Autozone has one, Spectra,part # e8012s,or sp8012u,$51.99(includes filter,clamps /diagrams).


----------



## BD400JD (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks John,
I am quite certain its defective. I just diid not want to purchase the $90.00 one from john deere.
Thanks for the auto zone part number.
Brett


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have one on my truck,as well as on my neighbors lawn tractor. they work well,and are reasonably quiet.


----------

